# Grafikarten Empfehlung ?



## Trebble56 (14. Juli 2012)

Moin,

Ich suche eine neue Grafikkarte im bereich von etwa 100€ und möchte wissen ob ihr da bestimmte Empfehlungen hättet und was ihr zu der "Gainward GTX550 Ti" sagen würdet die hatte ich so etwa im blick.

Wenn jemand schon eine "Gainward GTX550 Ti" hatte oder hat dann würd ich auch gern mal ne Meinung hören wenns geht.

Ich habe momentan eine Geforce 9600GT , wo Risen 2 leider nur mit 20FPS drauf läuft.


----------



## WorldRacer (15. Juli 2012)

Hallo Trebble56,

um Risen 2 vernünftig ans laufen zu bekommen, solltest du besser nochmal 100 drauf legen und die Gainward 560 Ti GS holen, denn mit der 550 kommst du meiner Meinung nach nicht aus. Damit bist du ebenfalls für die nächsten 2-3 Jahre ganz gut gerüstet  Kleiner Tipp für den Grafikkartenkauf:

http://www.pc-erfahrung.de/grafikkarte/vga-grafikrangliste.html

Schau dort einfach mal vorbei 

Edit: Ansonsten hängt das natürlich noch von deiner restlichen Hardware ab. Wenn du noch nen Pentium 4 am laufen hast, bringt dir weder die 550 noch die 560 was


----------



## Karli (18. Juli 2012)

Ich würde dir die GigaByte NVIDIA GeForce GTX560 OC empfehlen, damit läuft das Game auf jeden Fall flüssig. Abgesehen davon, dass die Karte ein sehr gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis hat, ist sie doch etwas teurer als dein bisheriger Favorit.
Trotzdem würde ich dir zu der 560 OC raten, mit der kann man nichts falsch machen. Eventuell findest du auch eine Payback Aktion zu der Grafikkarte, einfach mal umschauen


----------



## Trebble56 (24. Juli 2012)

Die Frage ist halt nur ist der preisunterschied zwischen 550 und 560 es wert oder nicht


----------



## WorldRacer (24. Juli 2012)

Also ich habe mir vor kurzem die 560Ti von Asus (Non-OC) zugelegt, und muss sagen dass ich äußerst zufrieden bin. Damit bist du definitiv für eine längere Zeit ausgerüstet.


----------



## Nicoo (26. September 2012)

Hallo Trebble56,

ich würde dir eine AMD-Grafikkarte empfehlen wie Asus oder HIS.

Bin vor 3 Jahren von nVidia auf AMD-Chipsätze umgestiegen und kann diese nur weiterempfehlen! 

Meine momentane Grafikkarte von HIS hat CHF 300.- gekostet (--> etwas weniger als 200 Euro). Damit kann ich alle Videospiele auf der höchsten Grafikstufe optimal spielen, ohne nur an Laggs zu denken  Ausserdem arbeite ich oft mit 3D Programmen wie Cinema 4D und CAD-Programmen --> ohne Probleme.

Ich bin mir sicher dass Du bei HIS auch bei deinem Budget zu einer für dich optimalen Grafikkarte kommst.


Gruss
Nico


----------



## mtronics (26. Februar 2013)

Hi,

ich würde die HIS Radeon HD 7770 empfehlen, kostet um die 100€ und hat mit den richtigen Einstellungen wirklich viel Leistung. Allerdings sollte man darauf achten, dass die Grafikkarteneinstellungen mit denen des Spiels so weit es geht übereinstimmen, sonst kann es zu niedrigen FPS kommen.

MfG,
mtronics


----------

